# Proposed Stocking - final list



## John44 (10 Dec 2016)

So its been a month and im now looking at stocking

Tanks Specs

Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium - 190 Litres
Filtration - Eheim 2178 Professional 3e 600T Thermofilter
DD Freshwater CO2 Set
High-Lite Light Unit 70 cm, 2 x 28 W - come as standard
Substrate - Nutrasoil Brown 10 
Decor, Swamp Roots Bogwood, slate and assorted plants

Journal is here - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/juwel-trigon-190-aquarium-journal-planted-day-23.43354/


I was thinking of 

Rummy Nose Tetra
Gouramis
Danios

Not sure of numbers but I have assumed

Rummy Nose Tetra - 20
Gouramis - 6
Danios - 6

So if im on the right lines I appreciate they do not all go in at once, is there a preferred order to the above ?

I did consider a Labidochromis  to habit the cave but from what I have read they are not really community fish ?

Happy for any other suggestions


Regards
John B


----------



## DavidW (10 Dec 2016)

Hi, do you have any Oto's or amano shrimp? There great for cleaning the plants I'd also recommend some corys.


----------



## John44 (10 Dec 2016)

DavidW said:


> Oto's or amano shrimp


David
Yes I have these, been in about 2 weeks and seem very happy

John B


----------



## dan4x4 (10 Dec 2016)

What gourami are you considering?


----------



## alto (10 Dec 2016)

John44 said:


> I did consider a Labidochromis to habit the cave but from what I have read they are not really community fish ?


they vary considerably between individuals so if you've a shop that's happy to accept fish trades, then you might go for it ...
but
I suspect that most people have better chance of success with a longer rectangular tank (I've seen them do well in carefully chosen 120cm community tanks ie owners swapped out fish that weren't doing well etc until got the mix that worked)
These fish (like most) tend to be more territorial as they mature - the signs of "dominance aggression" can be minimal - you'll really only notice significant behaviour changes in your other fish after removing the "bully" 
(so while I wouldn't in a Trigon 190, you may have success )




John44 said:


> Rummy Nose Tetra - 20
> Gouramis - 6
> Danios - 6



Juwel has a series of tank "tutorials" that are well worth watching, (like Tropica) they have set up some rather nice planted tanks using only stock lighting & filters   
Aquarium einrichten Juwel Aquarium Lido 120 Einrichtungsbeispiel / Tutorial  
- the group of dwarf gouramis seems to be doing very well but this is also a great scape for them with that interior forest & likely the larger group (I count 8) spreads out any aggression


Rummy nose tetra - could be 1 of 3 species often sold under the same name (some are reportedly less peaceful than others)
Danios - these can be quite nippy with gourami fins (especially those long thread like "feeler" fins)

Both these fish are active species & might be somewhat intimidating to the gouramis, so I'd establish the gouramis first, then add 8-10 Rummy's, adding more Rummy's after a week or so - though if you get small juveniles, 15- 20 might be added at once -  then give it a month or so to see how things go before adding in any danios

I'd trade in the Danios for a group of Corydoras 

How many otocinclus?



(not really relevant but I prefer odd numbers of fish  )


----------



## foxfish (10 Dec 2016)

Proposed Stocking, I though you meant a Christmas list!


----------



## John44 (11 Dec 2016)

Well spent most of the evening looking at various combinations and have now come up with

Harlaquins - 20
Zebra Danio - 5

But not sure what else ?

John B


----------



## alto (11 Dec 2016)

John44 said:


> Zebra Danio - 5


need more of these guys or they'll end up harassing other species

Zebra Danio species profile
- you see these fish in 60cm tanks all the time, but watch a school in a 90 - 120cm tank & you'll understand why 90cm is suggested as the minimum tank length


----------



## alto (11 Dec 2016)

Note I'm not trying to change your mind on stocking - your tank, you should choose fish that please  
- as long as you're able to rehome fish, trying out various species to find what suits is part of the fun of fishkeeping


----------



## Costa (11 Dec 2016)

I have Rummies in my 2 meter long tank (200gal). They school and run around all the time, non stop. Quite a sight, very fun to watch.

My lemon tetras on the other hand are much more peaceful. They also school and swim around but are generally much more calm.

This contrast in behaviour works for me, I like a busy tank (but I don't like fishes all over the place).

Tetras, harlequins and danios are not the same species, I wouldn't mix them, but that's just me. (This is what I tell the wife when I'm trying to sell her on a new tank. I take her to the LFS, show her the danios/harlequins/whatever, make her want them all, and then explain that they must be in a separate tank because they are different species. It works 4/10!)

The choice is ultimately yours, I'm sure you will have a great time with the fish you choose to stock.


----------



## John44 (11 Dec 2016)

ok final revision

Harlaquins - 12
Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish 6
clown loach x
otocinclus x 6 (they are already in the tank)


So just a bit of advice on numbers and order of stocking appreciated

John B


----------



## sciencefiction (11 Dec 2016)

I think you should skip the clown loach. First because the tank is small and also because they are extremely social and need to be in a school which this tank can't house. The rest of the stock looks fine to me, plenty of choices....


----------



## John44 (11 Dec 2016)

Thanks so
Harlaquins - 12
Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish 6
otocinclus x 6 (they are already in the tank)

any thoughts on the final numbers and does it matter which go in first ?

John B


----------

